# Looking for Gamers for Thursday nights in Great Falls MT



## Salcor (Apr 10, 2005)

Looking for gamers to start a Thursday night game in great falls MT.  Want a groups of mature, experience gamers either for a DnD, D20 Modern, or Dragonstar game.  If you are interested drop me a email at salcor@excite.com



Salcor


----------

